# No Power / No Spark $650 1999 Nissan Pathfinder 3.3 Liter Bad Coil



## vacationtime247 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just purchased a $650 1999 Nissan Pathfinder 4 X 4 with the 3.3 Liter VG33E engine and automatic transmission. It fires over, but won't start. So with a few test tools, I checked for spark. No spark at the plug wire end. Moved forward, to the cap. No spark out the cap. Pulled the distributor cap to inspect the coil, it's mounted inside not external. Tested at the coil with a spark tester, it had some spark but couldn't jump the air gap when opened wider. So, I had my wife turn the key over to run it. Looked down inside the distributor and seen the coil arcing out between the coil and the metal distributor casing. Pulled out the coil and found a black spot where the coil had been hitting the inside of the distributor. Moral of the story, if your having a miss or a no start / no spark situation, inspect your coil. Just bought mine on eBay for $35 with free shipping. 

I'm going to flip this truck quick since it's tax time for an easy $1600. Double up my money on this one. Buy and sell these cars for a quick dollar. Same person that sold me this Pathfinder sold me a beater 2001 Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder for $400. Tow bill on the Eclipse was $45, tow bill on the Pathfinder was $85 'cause it needed winched from his backyard. So I was in $450 on the Eclipse. Key would turn on but no power to the dash and nothing happened with the engine, fuel pump, etc. Checked the 40 amp ignition fuse and found it to be bad. Fixed that and it fired right up! Sold the Eclipse in a day for $900. Told me the same story on the Pathfinder, driving along and it quit. Coil shorted out on the Pathfinder. Anyway, this is my story. Use these forums to fix 'em up and sell 'em quick. Thanks y'all.
VT247


----------

